# Too much?



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

I have found a 1984 or 1985 Cub Cadet for sale sitting in someones front yard. I believe it's a 1220 and from the road it looks to be in very good shape. I called about it and the owner wants $900 for it. Is this a good price? He says he just installed a new Kohler 18hp engine in it. What are your thoughts ... should I buy it?


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

IMO That's top dollar....but it may be worth it, especially if he can document the new engine with paper work. Are there any attachments or implements going with the deal?

I would certainly want a good 15 minutes of warm up/test drive and a good visual going over before any money changes hands.

And...well he ****er ?? <- that's suppose to say d i c k e r ..LOL.

Mark


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *IMO That's top dollar....but it may be worth it, especially if he can document the new engine with paper work. Are there any attachments or implements going with the deal?
> 
> I would certainly want a good 15 minutes of warm up/test drive and a good visual going over before any money changes hands.
> ...


It comes with the mower deck and that's it, as far as I know. I didn't pursue it after hearing the price, but later I had second thoughts.

As far as ****ering ... he originally wanted $1100.00 but now he has lowered it to $900.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Well Dave, 

You could always remind him that his asking price is nearly that of the original and it's well over 20 years old.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for your reply Mark. If it's still there next month I'll call him again to see if he has lowered the price any.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

The new engine probably cost that much. Ask to see the recites.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i agree with morgan  hooah! :ditto: 
morgan (receipts)*** :thumbsup:


----------

